# Bild und Text in Video einblenden



## VideoNeuling (15. November 2011)

Hi Leute,

ich bin was Videoaufzeichnung angeht ein absoluter anfänger. 

Was ich gerne machen würde ist, während ich ein Video von einer Kamera (via HDMI-Schnittstelle) auf dem PC aufzeichne in Bild und Text (kann auch ein Bild sein oder auch bei dem anderen Bild enthalten sein) einblenden, damit dies auch auf dem aufgezeichneten Video zu sehen ist.

Derzeit zeichne ich das Video mit AverMedia auf. Als Schnittstelle habe ich die PCI-Express Karte, AverMedia H727 PCIe Hybrid DVBT HDMI Capture Device, verbaut.

Über die Software lässt sich zwar ein Bild einblenden, dies wird aber nicht aufgezeichnet.

Eine weitere Randbedingung ist, dass das Video nicht noch zusätzlich konvertiert werden sollte. (zu zeitaufwendig). Das Video soll direkt nach der Aufzeichnung auf eine DVD oder Blu-ray gebrannt werden.

Habt Ihr vielleicht eine Ahnung, welche Software ich dazu verwenden kann oder ob ich andere Hardware benötige?

Vielen Dank jungs und Mädels.


----------



## VideoNeuling (17. November 2011)

Hi Leute,

ich hätte eine Lösung parat.

Das Programm zum Aufzeichnen des Videos wäre DEBUT. Dieses ermöglicht das Einblenden von Bildern und Texten. Allerdings ist das Programm nicht in der Lage, die Tonspur der Kamera zu erfassen. Allerdings kann man ein externes Mikrofon anschließen und diese dann aufzeichnen. Die Synchronität leidet dabei nicht darunter.

Wenn Ihr weitere Fragen dazu habt, schreibt mir einfach.

MFG


----------



## vfl_freak (17. November 2011)

Moin,

ich kenne zwar das von Dir genannten Programm "AverMedia" nicht, aber sehe ich das richtig, das dabei das Video von der Kamera einfach nur gecaptured wird ?

Und was genau meinst Du damit, das während der Aufzeichnung ein Bild eingeblendet wird?

Kannst Du das Ganze nicht einfach von der Kamera in ein Videoschnittprogramm einspielen, dann dort das gewünschte Bild einfügen und das Ganze dann brennen ?
Hierzu gäbe es eine Anzahl möglicher Programme : Magix, Pinnacle etc.

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## VideoNeuling (17. November 2011)

richtig, das Video von der Kamera wird einfach nur gecaptured. 

Während das Video gecaptured soll ein Logo eingeblendet werden und auch in der Videoaufzeichnung zu sehen sein.

Ein Videoschnittprogramm kommt nicht in Frage, weil das Video nach der Aufzeichnung direkt gebrannt werden muss und nicht noch Bearbeitet werden.


----------



## chmee (17. November 2011)

Da Du eine nicht-wirklich Videokarte benutzt, sondern eine Hybrid-TV-Karte, könnte auch VirtualDub in Verbindung mit AVISynth eine Lösung sein. 

Folgende Voraussetzungen nennst Du:
(A) Echtzeitvideo
(B) Overlay von Bild/Text
(C) Audio über den Line-Eingang (zB der TV-Karte)
(D) Echtzeit-Encoding nach Mpeg2 oder H.264
Optional:
(E) Direktes Brennen auf DVD/BluRay.

Ich muß ehrlich gestehen, dass dies gerne und oft im "preissensitiven" Veranstaltungsbereich gewünscht wird. Jedesmal muß ich abwinken und zugeben, dass ich keine Software kenne, die dies zufriedenstellend umsetzt. Als Techniker/Operator gibt es eine Pflicht : Es wird kein zweites Mal geben - somit ist nur der Hauch von Absturz oder Problem (falsches Encoding) ein NoGo! 

Das Overlay -wenn verlangt- laß ich über die größeren Geräte machen, was eben da ist, Barco ScreenPro, Encore, DFS-500 etc pp, das Capturing in ein "sicheres" Gerät wie eine DVS Pronto oder ein BonsaiDrive.

Sorry, softwaretechnsich würde ich mir vielleicht die obige Lösung mit VirtualDub/AviSynth anschauen oder ein Multimediasystem wie VVVV in Verbindung mit FFMpeg.

mfg chmee


----------

